# 6th GSD WC



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Last November the 6th GSD WC was held in Germany - unfortunately without any American competitors. :nerd: Still not giving up hope that some day one (or more) of you will come and compete there as well. :wink2:

It wasn't really "our weekend" - on Saturday Beast had an argument with the teeter (like every year), on Sunday the dog was PERFECT but I was the one to show her an obstacle that wasn't part of the course (right before the dogwalk). We are quite the team...:silly::headbang: 






Still, it's such a great event, I can only repeat myself. This year the 7th WC will also be held in November (16th-18th) in case you want to check your schedules? :wink2:


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

That was great, love the conversation with the teeter totter!

thanks for sharing the video


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Fantastic!She has great energy and attitude!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Wow that dog is fast! You both have a great attitude. Fun stuff! I lol'ed at the teeter moment, got to love a pup with personality.  Thank you for sharing


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Thank you! It's a lot of fun with her - even without any success...:grin2:
And yes, she most definitely has attitude. Her name fits her quite well!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

That was fun to watch! Thank you for sharing!


----------

